# Some Useful Infographics



## Tick Dickler (Mar 19, 2014)

Dumping some (hopefully) useful infographics for my favorite online comunity. 
*note: some of this is pulled of 4chan so theres prolly gonna be racial slurs. just ignore it if youre sensitive to that stuff. post now 99% anti racial!







now this is a good one. get some practice and youll really notice a difference!






there are many methods to this though. not that hard with practice.





what? you might need it some day.

*edit: removed for racial slurs (by matt derrick)



*

*note: bump keys _CAN_ be silenced.





for when youre hitching with a redneck who just had beans.






never tried this though. yet.






maybe you could sell this on the street? useful anyways.

oh, i almost forgot.





this is probably the most important one. you never know when you need to kick someones as ninja style.
thats all for now. might dump more later. peace! ::smug::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 19, 2014)

I've removed the image with the title 'so you want to become a nigger'. dude, come on. there's plenty of images you could have used, and a title like that is not only against the rules, but makes StP look bad. I've removed the images and given a warning.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Mar 19, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> I've removed the image with the title 'so you want to become a nigger'. dude, come on. there's plenty of images you could have used, and a title like that is not only against the rules, but makes StP look bad. I've removed the images and given a warning.


yeah i know, they were pulled of 4chan, so i tried to leave out all the racist ones.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Mar 19, 2014)

heres another one.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 19, 2014)

Felony tutorial with howto munchies.

Awesome!


----------

